# Arrest order issued for ric flair in north carolina



## Bob Hubbard (May 26, 2011)

> TNA star Ric Flair was found in civil contempt earlier today during a  hearing regarding Flair not adhering to a mediated Settlement Agreement  in the lawsuit brought against him by online retailer Highspots.com.   An order for Flair's arrest was then issued in the County of Mecklenburg  in North Carolina.
> According  to the order, which was acquired this evening by PWInsider.com, the  court found that Flair had agreed in mediation to a Settlement Agreement  with Highspots.com and was required to pay them $35,000 as well as sign  300 photos in order to provide restitution for the issues between the  two sides.  Doing so would end the long-standing legal issues between  the two that began when Flair borrowed money from Highspots during a  period the two sides were doing business with each other.


http://www.pwinsider.com/article/58358/arrest-order-issued-for-ric-flair-in-north-carolina.html?p=1

Flair used to be one of the greats, unfortunately he'd become little more than a parody of his past glory. Damn shame, used to enjoy watching him in the 80s & 90's.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 27, 2011)

WHOOO!!! Looks like they're shutting down Space Mountain LOL.  Unfortunately he reminds me of the Micky Rourke character in the "Wrestler" movie, he doesn't know anything else but to be in the spot light and realistically he should've hung it up about 10 years ago.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 27, 2011)

Flair has no choice. Too many high-ticket alimony bills I hear, plus he's still living 'the life'.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 27, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Flair has no choice. Too many high-ticket alimony bills I hear, plus he's still living 'the life'.


 
Still a sad way to end an illustrious career such as his.  Basically he's been relegated to doing blade jobs every week on Impact Wrestling.


----------

